# What books do you like that nobody else does?



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, you know the score, especially if you've seen the thread in the TV and movies section. Basically, what BL books (or other books) do you like that nobody else does?

Well, for me, I'd have to go with the following:


 Prospero Burns
 The Blood Angels Omnibus

Yeah, that's all I can think of right now. I'm pretty sure some more will come to me later.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_Warrior Brood_, it actually wasn't that bad. Not great but there were no real errors in lore that made me shake my head, and the final battle against the Hive Tyrant had a cool ending. Black Templar Chaplain Broec and Mantis Warrior Librarian Shaidan fighting side by side to slay the beast, plus that the Chaplain respected the psyker from a chapter stained with rebellion, even if it was only at the end, was very impressive.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Hmm I know a lot of people will shun me for this, but Battle for the Abyss :shok:
Not the best story and definitely not the best everything, but I thought it was decent. Oh yeah that and Decent of Angels. That was somewhat enjoyable. Maybe I don't need the highest quality books like some others on here to be entertained.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Okay, you know the score, especially if you've seen the thread in the TV and movies section. Basically, what BL books (or other books) do you like that nobody else does?
> 
> Well, for me, I'd have to go with the following:
> 
> ...


Well, I was going to go with the same book, but it seems we are both liars. :laugh: 

Personally, I loved Prospero Burns and I can't for the life of me determine why the majority treats it with such rancor.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Well, I was going to go with the same book, but it seems we are both liars. :laugh:
> 
> Personally, I loved Prospero Burns and I can't for the life of me determine why the majority treats it with such rancor.


Same . They're all blasphemous dogs! :wink:. For me, I found it the best book in the whole _Horus Heresy_ series.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

I keep hearing about Prospero Burns and how awesome it is, but I'm still on Mechanicum :/

Nothing against it so far, I've heard bad things but not sure why either, but I really really can't wait for A Thousand Sons.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

both HH dark angel books. i think they both very revealing about the actual subject they are about but i think the problem with them was the timing. 
DoA came after 5 stonking books about things that were the height of HH and people probably expected the electricity of those first 5 novels to carry on but DoA sort of went back too far in time and was alot more slow paced than what were read before. so with that people had abit of a come down from actual peak HH stuff and took a disliking to it. this had a knock on effect for fallen angels but the whole story arc of these novels is about all the DA contribute to HH so there is nothing more to really tell of their tale. 
i think the whole DA story arc will pay off but they need to start giving us other legions arcs to give us a bigger picture of things in the 30k imperium and get us into the whole idea of the nature of theses arcs and what they add to HH as a whole.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

I also have to go with Prospero Burns.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

From what I have been reading I'm the only one who likes the Blood Angels series, I really loved them once Fabius Bile made his appearence


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Ah yes, knew there was something I forgot. Add _The Blood Angels Omnibus_ to the list.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

Unknown Primarch said:


> both HH dark angel books. i think they both very revealing about the actual subject they are about but i think the problem with them was the timing.
> DoA came after 5 stonking books about things that were the height of HH and people probably expected the electricity of those first 5 novels to carry on but DoA sort of went back too far in time and was alot more slow paced than what were read before. so with that people had abit of a come down from actual peak HH stuff and took a disliking to it. this had a knock on effect for fallen angels but the whole story arc of these novels is about all the DA contribute to HH so there is nothing more to really tell of their tale.
> i think the whole DA story arc will pay off but they need to start giving us other legions arcs to give us a bigger picture of things in the 30k imperium and get us into the whole idea of the nature of theses arcs and what they add to HH as a whole.


I couldn't agree with you more dude. I thought both books were excellent. They're both really well written insights into life on Caliban and the challenge of the Emperor's arrival. The action scenes were also tremendous fun, war porn at its very best.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

It's not that I like books that other people don't like. It's that there are those key, cornerstone books that have become regarded as controversial. So there are some books that cause divisions, and you'll get people on both sides of the fence (along with a few straddling the posts).

A better way to phrase the question might be something like "I'm interested in seeing what the community thinks about these controversial books: Prospero Burns, (anything by Goto), the Dark Angels books, the Blood Angels Omnibus, ..." and so on. Having a nice list to consult--perhaps collated from recommendations in the thread--might get some nice results in the form of what people like...and possibly more revealingly, what they don't.

So, that said, I'm firmly in the camp of Prospero Burns and the Enforcer Omnibus, both of which have their detractors. I didn't enjoy Descent of Angels all that much, but have only barely begun Fallen Angels so I can't render judgement on it yet.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I liked the DA books but I have always loved their fluff, there is a reason I own 60 terminators.

Battlefield Earth, I know its not hated but a lot of people discredit it because it was written by L. Ron Hubbard.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I actually enjoyed BftA but I wont say its a good book. Ok perhaps.  DoA and FA I did like, even though the first came kinda like anti-climatic since I did want a continuation after Issvaan V and the second book had some major errors on characters and spelling of characters. But I did like them.

Sons of Dorn Ive heard negative feed-back on as well, but I thought it was decent.


----------



## Cambrius (Nov 4, 2010)

I liked _Sons of Dorn_, despite not being a big Imperial Fists fan. But my guilty pleasure would have to be _Faith and Fire_. :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

_Faith and Fire_, simply one of the best books I have read.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

been trying to get hold of that for years after i heard the words 'silver throne'. maybe im thinking something that it not but im very curious to read and find out the truth.


----------

